# Delta Apologizes After Baggage Agent Calls Police On Black Woman...



## Kiowa (Sep 20, 2018)

"Luggage Lucy"...



Delta Air Lines is apologizing for its customer service again, this time over a baggage agent who called the police on a black woman who asked to speak to a manager about damage to her suitcase at the Boston Logan International Airport. “I do feel like the situation was racial,” the passenger, who did not want her full name listed in the story, told Yahoo News.

Delta apologized, saying, “We apologize to this customer for her experience in the Boston baggage service office and Delta is in contact with her to better understand what transpired.”

This is not Delta’s first incident of this sort. Several years ago, Delta (DAL, +0.71%) had to apologize to an African-American doctor for first ignoring and then questioning her credentials when she offered to help another passenger in need.

http://fortune.com/2018/09/20/delta-air-lines-racism-complaint-baggage/


----------



## dyh080 (Sep 20, 2018)

How about "you catch more flies with honey than vinegar"?  From what I read  was no need for an apology but for business reasons I understand why it was given.

Based on her own recording, this lady was annoying . She really thought repeating a question 15 times will get her a different answer.


----------



## Kiowa (Sep 20, 2018)

Boston Logan International Airport? 'nuff said...


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 20, 2018)

So what was this woman supposed to do? She needed the manager's name and most companies do this because they don't want to be responsible or have the customer name them specifically. She said she couldn't give the manager's name okay I would have asked her name because someone standing behind that customer service desk is going to service me, the customer.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Sep 20, 2018)

Kiowa said:


> Boston Logan International Airport? 'nuff said...


Exactly!


----------



## SoforReal (Sep 20, 2018)

Soon as I read Boston   That racist city.............


----------



## Everything Zen (Sep 20, 2018)

dyh080 said:


> How about "you catch more flies with honey than vinegar"?  From what I read  was no need for an apology but for business reasons I understand why it was given.
> 
> Based on her own recording, this lady was annoying . She really thought repeating a question 15 times will get her a different answer.



How about “the customer is always right?” (Even when they’re not) It doesn’t matter how annoying you think the customer is. Don’t like it- find another job. Regardless of what you CAN’T do for someone you always couch that with what you CAN do. Be proactive and come up with some type of potential solution even if it’s BS to show empathy. People just want to know that they’re heard sometimes. Unless you’re a masochist and you just want to have an annoyed obnoxious person in your face driving you crazy and you get off on that type of thing. Sounds like something a racist would do to themselves. Or an idiot.


----------



## ultrasuede (Sep 21, 2018)

I would imagine that she needed a name to document that she officially notified someone that her luggage was damaged.  It also seems that the manager was at the scene briefly and quickly left, so I don't see why the agent could not give his name or her own. If her luggage was damaged it should not have been a problem to address that issue. The agent seemed determined to thwart and discount the customer's efforts to complete her claim which was wrong.


----------



## TrueBeliever (Sep 21, 2018)

No matter how she was acting, that was no reason to call the police.  White people act a fool to customer service all the time and no one is calling the police on them.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Sep 21, 2018)

dyh080 said:


> How about "you catch more flies with honey than vinegar"?  From what I read  was no need for an apology but for business reasons I understand why it was given.
> 
> Based on her own recording, this lady was annoying . She really thought repeating a question 15 times will get her a different answer.



Angry yt women are worse.


----------

